# Accepted to Tisch Film



## Zeke2013 (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay so I was accepted to Tisch at NYU for film for early decision, and so I have to pull out of USC film school. And I haven't yet (don't judge!) Anyways I need some reassurance that going to NYU is the best choice for me, does anyone currently attend NYU who also knows the pros/cons versus USC? Like personally because I've already heard the indie vs hollywood thing.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you a grad or undergrad student?


----------



## Zeke2013 (Jan 26, 2013)

Undergrad


----------



## Film_Mom (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't JUDGE you?!  The time for this research was before you (and your school) signed a binding agreement to attend NYU.  I think you would certainly expect better behavior from others if the scenario was reversed. Be warned, the colleges know this game and work together to take action to deter it.


----------



## brianharris (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for informing about this game. I am also undergrad NYC candidate, striving hard to get work placement for any film making production.
-----------------
olive leaf extract


----------

